# World Cup



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Me and a few mates are thinking about going, but we're rather concerned about the violence there.

Is it as bad as (my South African) mates make out?

Would we be better off watching it all on TV or should we all invest in a vest?


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

If you are sensible and avoid the bad areas you will be fine!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

mman said:


> If you are sensible and avoid the bad areas you will be fine!


Yes but that's no fun half the time...

When you say bad area's is that like queens in NYC or most of south east london?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Yes but that's no fun half the time...
> 
> When you say bad area's is that like queens in NYC or most of south east london?


LOL..... Its different. As Mman said, keep to your group and don't venture out to much. There will be loads of police as South Africa doesn't want to look stupid to the rest of the world. SA is on the decline but for now it still works, albeit dangerously.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Halo said:


> LOL..... Its different. As Mman said, keep to your group and *don't venture out to much.* There will be loads of police as South Africa doesn't want to look stupid to the rest of the world. SA is on the decline but for now it still works, albeit dangerously.


Doesn't sound like much fun!

So basically I'm locked in my hotel room and bar?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Doesn't sound like much fun!
> 
> So basically I'm locked in my hotel room and bar?


NO - You can go out at night etc etc - But take the advice from the hotel. Stick in groups. You will be fine just don't be stupid and have fun - South Africa is still a decent place with millions of decent people.


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

You wont be stuck in your hotel, just dont go venturing down random dark alleys or townships. Stick to the main\busy roads and places and you will be fine!


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

And don't behave like a tourist!! You know, have your $5000 camera around your neck all day long or flashing a wad of sterling around or visiting the escort agencies (you WILL go back to the UK with more than a rash and you will be set up / robbed). The third world criminals will scam you in ways you never thought of!

That said... if you keep your wits about you, keep in a group, stick to decent areas, take advice from locals (the type that you would trust back home) you will have a great time. The tourists who generally become the victims of crime usually don't heed the warnings, furthermore they think that because they are "helping the poor natives" in some way or other they will adored and praised... LOL.

Come to the world cup, just don't leave your brain at home.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm going to the World Cup can't wait!!


----------



## Barrett54 (Dec 22, 2009)

Weebie said:


> I'm going to the World Cup can't wait!!


Me too. As others have said, be sensible and you'll have a great time.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Be careful !

South Africa: Use a lot of caution traveling in South Africa - chicagotribune.com


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

Very good advice... FROM AMERICA!!


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Worl cup is major event.. SO Ploice gonna be on high alert.. Nothing much to worry abt.. Surely you can have loads of fun in SA.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Anu said:


> Worl cup is major event.. SO Ploice gonna be on high alert.. Nothing much to worry abt.. Surely you can have loads of fun in SA.


They can't be everywhere pal.... If you go - Just follow the sound advice on the link posted.


----------



## aprilfifth (May 5, 2010)

advertise your wealth on your person, frequent the wrong places and hey presto you get mugged! are we talking about London, Paris, New york cape town.
yes

use your brain and enjoy this wonderful city.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

aprilfifth said:


> advertise your wealth on your person, frequent the wrong places and hey presto you get mugged! are we talking about London, Paris, New york cape town.
> yes
> 
> use your brain and enjoy this wonderful city.


This is not true.....


----------



## aprilfifth (May 5, 2010)

Halo said:


> This is not true.....



and living in melbourne qualifies you to comment?

i live here and during the last 8 years i have used my brain and not had a problem.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

aprilfifth said:


> and living in melbourne qualifies you to comment?
> 
> i live here and during the last 8 years i have used my brain and not had a problem.


Yes - Only been here for 2 years - 15 years in the UK - Worked and lived all over Europe... Live in SA for 20 years - Frequent visitor to the USA, (happy?)

Well bully for you pal.... Please make sure you tell all those idiots who fell victim to crime in SA to use their brains next time they feel a punga against their forehead.

Tsk Tsk


----------



## aprilfifth (May 5, 2010)

Halo said:


> Yes - Only been here for 2 years - 15 years in the UK - Worked and lived all over Europe... Live in SA for 20 years - Frequent visitor to the USA, (happy?)
> 
> Well bully for you pal.... Please make sure you tell all those idiots who fell victim to crime in SA to use their brains next time they feel a punga against their forehead.
> 
> Tsk Tsk


a winging safa. leave the country and moan moan moan. do your country a favour and stop slagging it.
ask not what your country can do for you etc.....

enjoy your life in the nanny state and dont forget to kiss the cops ass next time he tells you what to do.

me: freedom, sun and the fantastic diversity of this rainbow country that is not perfect, by far, but has something very special. the visitors for the world cup will echo my words.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

hey, shall we behave like grown ups please!! This isnt the school playgorund you know!

Jo


----------



## aprilfifth (May 5, 2010)

jojo said:


> hey, shall we behave like grown ups please!! This isnt the school playgorund you know!
> 
> Jo


soz jojo

just reacting to a slagging off brit style.

:focus:


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Very fast answer, April5th.
Renounce, permanently, irrevocably,your British Citizenship and take up SA citizenship.
make a statement.
draw a line.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

aprilfifth said:


> a winging safa. leave the country and moan moan moan. do your country a favour and stop slagging it.
> ask not what your country can do for you etc.....
> 
> enjoy your life in the nanny state and dont forget to kiss the cops ass next time he tells you what to do.
> ...


I'm not a Safa - JFK, only had the misfortune of living there.

LOL, I will, I'll give him a bug hug on the nice safe streets.

Well done son, I'm glad you are enjoying it but to promote it as a safe place to visit/live is incorrect.


----------



## aprilfifth (May 5, 2010)

daxk
i have no reason to do so. that proves nothing. the line i draw is people who leave their country behind and then slag it off. have you no pride?
and i do draw a line. it is dealing with effective traitors of their heritage. directly to the point

incidentally are you applying through some kind of ancestry for irish citizenship?

when Pietersen did that he was critisised unanimously in sa.?

by the way halo: i havent said the country is perfect. you seem to be constantly slagging it off? its not even your country..... was it that bad for you to live here for so long......... food for thought?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

aprilfifth said:


> by the way halo: i havent said the country is perfect. you seem to be constantly slagging it off? its not even your country..... was it that bad for you to live here for so long......... food for thought?


Pride.... Is an ugly thing sometimes....

1. AS I'm NOT South Africa I'm not sure why I have to have any pride - And how can I have pride in a country which is going down the toilet? (do you really know the history of the place - the people and how it evolved?)

2. Unfortunately, you don't have much choice as a child..... (are you also aware of the indoctrination that occurred in SA in the 70's/80's)

As for slagging it off - I think you mis-read. I state facts and give the odds.... Why would any reasonable person (unless they have to) move their young family to South Africa? It makes no sense when there are loads of places around the globe where they can raise them in relative peace and safety.


----------



## aprilfifth (May 5, 2010)

Halo said:


> Pride.... Is an ugly thing sometimes....
> 
> 1. AS I'm NOT South Africa I'm not sure why I have to have any pride - And how can I have pride in a country which is going down the toilet? (do you really know the history of the place - the people and how it evolved?)
> 
> ...


agreed: your view that it is going "down the toilet" is exactly that yours and not everyones.

yes i do know certainly more comprehensively than you obviously do. you say that you were indoctrinated and therefore are ignorant of the facts as the rest of the world understands it?

i did indeed chose to live here, i am financially able to live almost anywhere in the world i want to and have travelled to over 50 countries. i chose here for the lifestyle. and i brought my adult child and young children. 

again your view. why are you spending all your life slagging this country off on every thread i see, your axe must need some grinding?

finaly as i said what changed your mind so suddenly? nowt much has changed in the last 8 years. same stats same government same cops same sars....

you seem a bitter man perhaps the good ole US of A or aussie is best for you hey?
leave this rich and wonderful land to people who appreciate it.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

aprilfifth said:


> you seem a bitter man perhaps the good ole US of A or aussie is best for you hey?
> leave this rich and wonderful land to people who appreciate it.


I shall take leave of this now and wish you well in SA......


----------



## aprilfifth (May 5, 2010)

Halo said:


> I shall take leave of this now and wish you well in SA......


thanks

good luck


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

aprilfifth said:


> daxk
> i have no reason to do so. that proves nothing. the line i draw is people who leave their country behind and then slag it off. have you no pride?
> and i do draw a line. it is dealing with effective traitors of their heritage. directly to the point
> 
> ...


The easiest right now is to get into a slagging match.

You are a newbie, a neophyte.

I dont slag my Country off, I do however attack idiots who, comparatively, have been there a wet day, and because they have been fortunate enough to not experience anything(and hopefully wont) make assumptions about everyone else they see as peeing on their parade.

The first accusation is whingers, the second is that you must hate your country, at some stage racism comes into play.

Next assumption, I did not have to go the ancestral route, I had a choice of a number of countries, Ireland was the easiest.

My comment as to irrevocably relinquishing your Brit get out of jail free card, pack your family into a plane if it goes pear shaped is based on your disparaging comments about my nationality and National pride.

You figure those who level objective criticism are whingers, have no pride, Then become a South African .
take away that easy out when or if it goes pear shaped for you and your kids.

OR....
argue the points objectively without insults and accusations.
Yes, SA is beatiful, yes, SA has great people, yes ,SA has great weather.

but.. my family who remain there, and you and your family who stay there, are more likely to experience life changing violence than you would in most comparable lifestyles.
Yo probably wont, and when you do, you will prpobably shrug it off as macho BS, 
Most of us, including me, do and did. until one day its one step too far.
so if you wish to continue slagging me off, put your citizenship where your mouth is.
I have.

You have stated that that you had a gun to your head.
in SA?

and to your childs?

you want a war of words, you have it.

I dont believe that anyone arriving will automatically be raped,slaughtered or be exposed to violent crime.
Even exposed to bad areas(and I certainly also have been so safely all across Africa and the world, safely) is not an guaranteed certainty.

I believe SA has a future dependant on wether or not a bunch of Multi racial idiots who are in power can get some real leadership and start doing what they promised to do 16 years ago, but I dont have much hope.

But I dont think arrogant statements that you will be ok if you are clever are going to be much comfort to someone who will believe anything positive to fulfill their dream fantasy about going to Africa, and ends up complacently making mistakes till they cross a predators sight lines.

your move.


----------



## aprilfifth (May 5, 2010)

Daxk said:


> The easiest right now is to get into a slagging match.
> 
> You are a newbie, a neophyte.
> 
> ...


why dont you answer my question on another thread?

you slag off your country, you denounce the government because it isn't what you want (probably because it is black)
you become offensive when you are critisised for your betrayal. 

you then ask me if i have been held up. you answer with a story of hickjacking/ holdup.

i have read some other postings from you and have listed the inconsistences.

please explain or was there a convenience to be had?

i have no want to "battle" with you but i was led to believe that this web site was for discussion to meet with other ex pats and find out things... see the home page. i never thought i would be confronted with such hate as you obviously have for your country of birth or someone who questions you. 
one mans food is another mans poison. your poison is obviously this country for your reasons. my food (and a delicious one too) is this very same country.

no one likes poison rammed down his (or hers) throat....

kindly address your inconsistencies or retract your insults to me. 

finally as for my committment. i have the financial equivalent of your lifes earnings invested here. that is far from easy to remove as you no doubt know.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

And there's the RACE card as expected.....


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

I have answered, but you bounce around the threads so much its difficult to keep up with you.
why not stick to one thread.
Offensive is not what I do, I dont do insults either, I come here to chat, not pretend I'm in a Brit slagging match.
and I have answered your questions on the other thread,

the ANC are not a Black Govt, they are a democratically elected, representative govt, they have 10% white MP. 3% Indian etc...
Its what they have done about their Governance I dont like.
now lets stick to one thread, 
you choose.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

"you slag off your country,"
Kindly post links or apologise.


----------



## aprilfifth (May 5, 2010)

Halo said:


> And there's the RACE card as expected.....


i thought you had raced off to aussie?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

aprilfifth said:


> i thought you had raced off to aussie?


Har Har....

Nope.... I left he UK to see what its like. I'll go back soon enough.


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

Aprilfifth,

It would seem my assumptions about you are almost spot on... the facts are only admissable when they suit you and you are a person of wealth that can afford to have all the protection and options money can buy, a situation that 99% of the local population and future expats do not have.

You are just like the politicians in South Africa and UK... if you don't agree with something you are labelled a racist or a xenophobe or a traitor. In the past everyone in South Africa had a label, you are merely perpetuating the name calling and labelling when you don't want to play fair.

Tiny man, tiny arguement with tiny rose coloured glasses. Sever all escape routes and put yourself in the position we mostly are in, not rich with a get out of hell free card but stuck in a coutry that is in a downward spiral.

I personally think that your knowledge of South Africa history does not come from experience but from books and newspapers!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I just think that none of you are doing the forum or yourselves any favours. Just agree to dieagree and stop squabbling thank you, you're too old to carry on like this!

Jo xx


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

jojo said:


> I just think that none of you are doing the forum or yourselves any favours. Just agree to dieagree and stop squabbling thank you, you're too old to carry on like this!
> 
> Jo xx


Nice tan  - Its not so easy unfortunately.... If someone says the moon is green, he or she needs to substantiate that claim as others may end up believing in something that is neither true or helpful.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Jojo, I take extreme offence at being called a liar.


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

aprilfifth said:


> finally as for my committment. i have the financial equivalent of your lifes earnings invested here. that is far from easy to remove as you no doubt know.


How do you know the mans financial situation to make a statement like that. Anyways from a once world cup thread this has turned into a very *childish* argument.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Please go and support

World Cup blues in sunny South Africa
Business 360: Get to grips with the issues affecting world business Blog Archive - World Cup blues in sunny South Africa - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## dirussell (May 20, 2010)

Hey there, 

I'm a Canadian expat living in cape town. Come to cape town for world cup. It is a totally different world from jo'burg. i love it here and my SA partner doesn't buy into all the fear-mongering that happens here. yes, there are bad areas. but think about la and nyc...they have horrendous neighborhoods too. just be aware, not scared. it's a stunning city.

here is my blog- i write about fear and crime in SA. it's been very controversial and has had media attention...the comments after the posts are the best parts, in my view.

anyhow have a good time!

Yeah, but… | Reverse yeah-butting my way to success.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Decent BBC Article....

BBC News - How dangerous is South Africa?


----------

